# Peripheral Coding Seminar



## BCSTACY (Jan 13, 2009)

I Am Looking For A Really Good Peripheral And Ep Seminar.  Does Anyone Have Any Suggestions?


----------



## drgold (Jan 16, 2009)

*peripherial workshop*

Check out the McVey workshops presented by Terry Fletcher.  Ms. Fletcher did the cardio updates in December for AAPC.


----------



## kmorrow (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out the Code Metrix Inc on-line educational modules for both of these topics and/or the Coding Strategies audiowebinar on the same topics.  AAPC CEUs available thru both.


----------

